# unlesbar machen von Code



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, daß nach dem Kompilieren des Java-Codes aus der .class-Datei immer noch die Werte ausgelesen werden können, welche z.B. statischen String-Variablen zugewiesen wurden. Das sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht so sein. Besteht daher die Möglichkeit, eine Klasse so zu kompilieren, daß dies nicht mehr möglich ist? D.h. daß die Werte irgendwie verschlüsselt bzw. vom Compiler einfach unlesbar gemacht werden?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2008)

String Werte?
So wie Passwörter?
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Genau, Benutzerkennungen o.ä.


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2008)

Man kann eine Klasse auch wieder in Java-Code umwandeln - decompilen nennt man das. Um dem Vorzubeugen kann man einen sogenannten obsfucator darüber laufen lassen. Aber wenn jemand unbedingt an deinen Sourcecode kommen will, dann schafft er das auch irgendwie.


----------



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Einen Obfuscator habe ich schon einmal drüber laufen lassen. Er nennt aber nur Klassen, Methoden und Variablen um. Die Werte sind weiterhin nachzuvollziehen. 
Daher suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, solche Daten nicht mehr aus den class-Dateien auslesen zu können.


----------



## Niki (28. Apr 2008)

Warum schreibst du diese Attribute nicht in eine Datei und verschlüsselst diese? Manchmal reicht es auch schon wenn man die nicht zu heiklen Daten mit Base64 encoded (obwohl das natürlich sehr leicht zu decoden ist).


----------



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Auf so etwas wird es dann wohl hinauslaufen.... Hast du zufällig einen Link parat, wie mit Java ein File en-/decodiert wird?


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2008)

Wenn du Base64 einsetzen willst, kannst du es dir imho gleich sparen, das kann man zB. schon mit Winzip "knacken", einfach nur die Erweiterung in b64 ändern und öffnen...


----------



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Dann sind das ja nicht besonders gute Erfolgsaussichten. ;-)


----------



## Niki (28. Apr 2008)

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht sicher, aber manchmal reicht es.

Schau dir mal das an. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter: klickMich


----------



## Jense (28. Apr 2008)

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2008)

Du wirst benutzerdaten nie 100% sicher ohne Einwirkung des Users abspeichern können (so dass du sie auch wieder lesen kannst).


----------

